# Anthony Burgess on forgiveness and the sense of God’s displeasure at our sin



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 24, 2022)

_Though sin be forgiven, yet there may be the sense of God’s displeasure still_; for, as though God doth forgive, there are many calamities and pressures upon the godly: so though _Christ_ hath born the agonies that do belong unto sin, yet some scalding drops of them do fall upon the godly; not that the godly is by these _to satisfy the justice of God, _but that hereby we might feel _the bitterness of sin,_ what wormwood and gall is in it, that so we may take heed for the future, and that we may by some proportion think on, and admire the great love of Christ to us, in undergoing such wrath. ...

There is a _filial_ apprehending of God’s displeasure, though we are persuaded of the pardon; this is good and necessary, as we see in _David,_ who made that Psalm of Repentance, _Psal._ 51. though he had his absolution from his sin. Tears in the soul by the former way, are like the water of the Sea, salt and brackish; but those in the latter are sweet, like the rain of the Clouds falling down on the earth. ...

For more, see:









Anthony Burgess on forgiveness and the sense of God’s displeasure at our sin


Though sin be forgiven, yet there may be the sense of God’s displeasure still; for, as though God doth forgive, there are many calamities and pressures upon the godly: so though Christ hath born th…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

